# NY offering trade -



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

They want Darius and Ruben and NY press makes it sound like we're willing to trade them for expiring players (Penny or Antonio Davis) while they're offering Malik Rose.

Theo, Ruben and Darius for Penny and Rose? 

It works on RealGM.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

do it. if that gets rid of mile's contract, then I am all for it. plus it gives us a good backup for zach. then we have alot of cap space to go for a real small forward next season.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

link?

STOMP


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

That is a horrible trade offer...disgustingly so....

Where is the young talent coming back or the draft picks?

Cap space is one thing...but POR needs to get a little more than just capspace


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Blazer4ever said:


> They want Darius and Ruben and NY press makes it sound like we're willing to trade them for expiring players (Penny or Antonio Davis) while they're offering Malik Rose.
> 
> Theo, Ruben and Darius for Penny and Rose?
> 
> It works on RealGM.


No thanks. We give up the most talent, and take back the longest contract. I admit we do free up space overall due to Penny's contract, but I don't think it's worth it. If you can get them to some cheap talent (Frye, Lee, Robinson, etc) it starts to be more resonable, but I still would prefer to keep Darius at least.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

This trade RUMOR has an intrigue. It has us getting loads of cap space, easing our log jam at SF, and providing us with a veteran back up PF. It gives more playig time to one of our more consistant shooters in Outlaw, and would enable us to re-sign Joel and add a very nice player next year in free agency. 

We still have enough young talent in Telfair, Jack, Webster, Outlaw, Randolph and the Russians that we don't really need to demand more.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Theo and Ruben for Anfernne Hardaway and David Lee (or preferably Channing Frye) would be more fair....and Oultaw is not playing for a reason...he mentally is not ready...he doesn't know the plays and is STILL intimidated out there...he isn't ready to start.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

How does this help us sign a center next season?Im gonna be going against any trade that invloves my favorite player but if nash does it we should at least get frye or a center because pryzbilla isint gonna sign with u next year and then well have who theo and ha.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Some of the above posts said it would leave room for pryzbilla.As much as i want to keep darius i would do the trade.They should include Frye at least or pick because weve decided to go with the youth movement and we should stick to it.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

STOMP said:


> link?
> 
> STOMP


here's one


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> That is a horrible trade offer...disgustingly so....
> 
> Where is the young talent coming back or the draft picks?
> 
> Cap space is one thing...but POR needs to get a little more than just capspace


I'm not necessarily saying that I agree with this trade idea, but I'm curious...just how many young players do you want to have on the Blazers roster?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

If New York were really willing to do a trade of that type the one deal I would do is this.

New York trades:
Anfernee Hardaway
Antonio Davis

Portland trades:
Theo Ratliff
Ruben Patterson
Darius Miles

That's the kind of crazy talk deal that would give us some serious cap space next season. 

The other reason I like it a lot is that it couldn't happen until December 4th. Right now there's simply too many questions about this team to do an insane clear out move like this. But by December we should have a much better idea of what we've got and who we can part with.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

ebott said:


> .
> 
> The other reason I like it a lot is that it couldn't happen until December 4th. Right now there's simply too many questions about this team to do an insane clear out move like this. But by December we should have a much better idea of what we've got and who we can part with.


Actually, there's no reason that this deal couldn't happen immediately. It would just have to be broken into two separate trades: Ratliff for Davis, and Miles and Patterson for Hardaway. The trade delay only applies if the player is being combined in trade with other players.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Why would we want davis? He's supposedly going back to chitown.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ebott said:


> If New York were really willing to do a trade of that type the one deal I would do is this.
> 
> New York trades:
> Anfernee Hardaway
> ...


I'd be for your crazy talk deal, though I'd figure that Portland should be able get a future 1st out of them in addition to the expiring deals. All three of the guys from Portland's end have at least some value as players while those two from NY are pretty much done. 

Even if Portland couldn't leverage a pick out of them, the cap space cleared equates to being able to resign Joel + adding another over MLE FA to be named later. The club would be even more assured to stink this season, but I'd feel much much better about their ability to climb out of lotto land in the next few years.

STOMP


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer4ever said:


> They want Darius and Ruben and NY press makes it sound like we're willing to trade them for expiring players (Penny or Antonio Davis) while they're offering Malik Rose.
> 
> Theo, Ruben and Darius for Penny and Rose?
> 
> It works on RealGM.



Horrible, horrible deal for the Blazers.

Does it improve the team talent-wise? No.

Does it help in rebuilding by adding any youth? No.

Does it give the Blazers any cap room to either go after a FA or re-sign Przybilla? No.

What possible reason would the Blazers have to make this deal?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

STOMP said:


> I'd be for your crazy talk deal, though I'd figure that Portland should be able get a future 1st out of them in addition to the expiring deals. All three of the guys from Portland's end have at least some value as players while those two from NY are pretty much done.
> 
> Even if Portland couldn't leverage a pick out of them, the cap space cleared equates to being able to resign Joel + adding another over MLE FA to be named later. The club would be even more assured to stink this season, but I'd feel much much better about their ability to climb out of lotto land in the next few years.
> 
> STOMP


FYI, if a team is under the cap, they do not receive the MLE and LLE exceptions. In other words, you can't be under the cap, sign a free agent, then use the MLE to go over the cap and sign another free agent.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it very likely that a deal can and will be coordinted between these two teams at some point...how soon I have no clue, but honestly at this point I'd entertain a Jerome James for Ruben deal, as it fills a need for us.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Zidane said:


> Some of the above posts said it would leave room for pryzbilla.


Anyone who says that is wrong because they're probably not considering all the facts. Portland has two 1st round draft picks next year - one of them a probable high lottery pick - that need to be taken into consideration, as well as Derek Anderson's last year. Plus, they might be "hoping" for another big increase in the salary cap, when the most credible predictions out there actually say that the cap might decrease a bit next season.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Terrible deal, not even worth considering. Unless Portland gets back some young talent or only expiring contracts, it's just _another_ talent downgrade for no gain.

I don't mind losing Ratliff, Patterson or even Miles for no gain this year, if it will help Portland long-term. Doing it for no short-term _or_ long-term benefit is a classic nothing-for-something bargain. I'm not such a big fan of getting nothing.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I was looking at the trade again and the players and how many years i think theyll have left.I wouldn't do this trade apon second review.If u do any trades we should trade for draft picks cash and kids with potential.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

STOMP said:


> Even if Portland couldn't leverage a pick out of them, the cap space cleared equates to being able to resign Joel + adding another over MLE FA to be named later.


Probably not. Portland's team salary would be about $36 million next July plus the two 1st round picks. That would probably only leave about $10 million in cap space - enough to make a good offer to Joel or to sign a quality FA. But not enough to do both.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> Anyone who says that is wrong because they're probably not considering all the facts. Portland has two 1st round draft picks next year - one of them a probable high lottery pick - that need to be taken into consideration, as well as Derek Anderson's last year. Plus, they might be "hoping" for another big increase in the salary cap, when the most credible predictions out there actually say that the cap might decrease a bit next season.


The only deal that seems to me to make sense, assuming the goal is to clear cap space to re-sign Joel, is the Miles, Patterson, Ratliff for Hardaway & Davis idea. That would clear about $30 million from the Blazers' salary next season, putting them at about $31 million and leaving enough room to sign Joel at about $7-$8 mil and still take care of the draft picks. 

If the Blazers were to do this, they'd better be pretty certain that Joel will re-sign with them because they'd be putting a lot of eggs in that one basket.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

NY must throw in Frye just in case Pryz jumps.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> Why would we want davis? He's supposedly going back to chitown.


Cap relief is what Davis would be for Portland.....nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> FYI, if a team is under the cap, they do not receive the MLE and LLE exceptions. In other words, you can't be under the cap, sign a free agent, then use the MLE to go over the cap and sign another free agent.


I must have not worded things clear enough as thats not what I was trying to convey. From previous Joel/cap discussions, it was my impression that Portland needed to clear about 22Mil to make a bigger then MLE offer to Joel. ebott's proposal would clear 29.5M. It was my impression that they'd have enough space cleared for two greater then MLE offers... one for JP and one for the FA to be named later.

...but our resident salary geek has spoken with a "_not so"_ because of the additions of next years two firsts... I'm going to go look into the math myself now.

STOMP


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

If they throw in frye then yes i would most likely do it.davis,hardaway,frye,pick for patterson,theo,miles,blake


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Do the Knicks even have a pick this year? If so, maybe add in Detroit's first for their first


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Miles and Patterson

for 

Penny and Lee 

Yep...I'd do it in a heart beat

Might sound lopsided but it isn't so bad, I know we aren't ditching enough to be under the cap enough to make a difference with Prz. But aside from that, Penny can start at the 3 until Travis or one of the Russians is ready to, and Lee is the backup 4 we need. Meanwhile NY reunites Qrich and Miles.

Another deal that works

Miles, Patterson, Ratliff

for

Penny, Rose, Frye

I'd do that one too.

As long as we are swapping Miles for Rose (contract wise) then I can see something happenening .

Another deal that works is Miles for Rose and either Frye or Lee.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW NY has their own Pick but it is owed to Utah but Lottery Protected....THey do have San Antonios pick though


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

For the love of all that is smart, why would anyone want Rose? He is a 6'7 power forward that is being paid twice what he is worth for four years?! I would rather trade for Rasho (although I want him in SA for his entire contract), at least he is a seven footer. We do not have to try to move all our contracts to New York. Dallas has KVH as an expiring, I would love to try getting PJ from the Hornets, Chicago has TT. There are some other possible suitors to work trades with.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I'm not necessarily saying that I agree with this trade idea, but I'm curious...just how many young players do you want to have on the Blazers roster?


As many as they can get their hands on in the team's current state....If your going to lose...and lose a lot, better to do it with a bunch of young players and see how many\which ones are worth holding onto.....than a bunch of mediocre\underachievng vets, whom you already know what they can\cannot do...

I don't think exchanging Theo and Ruben for Hardaway (who would help the SG issue...albeit temporarily) and a Lee or Frye is pushing POR over the "too many young players on the roster" precipice)



> Horrible, horrible deal for the Blazers.
> 
> Does it improve the team talent-wise? No.
> 
> ...


Amen, I concur 100%

If you think Darius Miles, Theo or Ruben are garbage...then wait til you get a look at Malik Rose and Antonio Davis...POR needs to see how the much maligned Miles performs under his new coach and under this new system before deciding to pull the plug on him....some of you here are EXTREMELY overeactionary...particularly when it comes to Miles...He is FAR better than ANYTHING that NY is allegedly offering....I wouldn't deal him for that...not by a longshot.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm in favor of reducing the number of SF's we have and getting Cap Space in return including a backup at PF/C.

If a trade meets these requirements - I'd do it.

Miles - Patterson - Ratliff
for 
Hardaway - Davis - Frye


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I see no reason to help NY out of their situation by giving them some functional players, in fact, I the longer the Knicks stink, the better IMHO. If you are going to make a trade, it should be for the sake of helping the team, not just for cap space. You will notice that a lot of teams that worked to get cap space for a high end free agent, just get left in the dust because they want to play for a winner. That being said, Portland needs to get something in return, especially for a center like Theo, who is still a serviceable center in this league.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> I'm not necessarily saying that I agree with this trade idea, but I'm curious...just how many young players do you want to have on the Blazers roster?


The more the merrier during this rebuilding/evaluation year.....Management can figure out which young players are worth keeping and then sprinkle in some solid veterans and we could have a playoff team in a couple years.....As of right now, I see no need of trading away any of our young prospects for any average veterans with limited room for improvement (or none at all).....


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I'm in favor of reducing the number of SF's we have and getting Cap Space in return including a backup at PF/C.
> 
> If a trade meets these requirements - I'd do it.
> 
> ...


the contracts wont work, it would be too much money on the knicks' side
prolly this...
Penny-Malik-Filler/Cash/Pick
for
Theo-Miles-Ruben


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Miles and Patterson
> 
> for
> 
> ...



I like that first trade a lot......

David Lee is a solid hard worker who Nate would love and would be a perfect backup for Z-Bo.....

Meanwhile we will be getting rid of Miles, who hasn't improved a lick in the 5 years he's been in the league....and Ruben who just needs to go for sake of different scenery.....Not that I dislike Ruben, but I feel that he is taking away from the progress of our young players....


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

It would make us all the worse this season. Ruben and Darius will be two of our main contributers. I don't want to see us go all out just to re-sign Joel, who is a very good defensive role player, but he is NOT an all-star. Teams are way too willing to over pay big men that are not complete stiffs.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer4ever said:


> They want Darius...



I didn't bother reading the rest... DO IT!

But seriously, 

Joel is turning into something more than a role player. In the last three months of last year his game resembled Ben Wallace. Points and rebounds were slightly less but he average over a block more than Wallace. Obviously you can't read too much into three months, which is why we should hold off on trades like these until we're sure we want to pursue him this badly next year.

I'd be surprised if anything happens soon.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Horrible. This is an example of the term "trade for the sake of trading". Rose does NOTHING for the Blazers. He's not an upgrade from Ruben Patterson. He also has a bad contract with 2 more years than Ruben's.

Unless Nash could pry one of their young PF's (Lee, Frye) I don't see why he would even consider this.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I would like to get Dixion or Webster from you guys we need a better backup Sg. Barnes needs to develop and Hardaway is too old.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> I would like to get Dixion or Webster from you guys we need a better backup Sg. Barnes needs to develop and Hardaway is too old.


 I think it's safe to say Webster is not available, at least for anything New York would be offering.

Dixon ought to be very available.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

musiclexer said:


> I would like to get Dixion or Webster from you guys we need a better backup Sg. Barnes needs to develop and Hardaway is too old.



NY literally has NO shot at Martell Webter. Dixon on the other hand could be had.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

If we see u guys like a draft pick and Frye we might could get Webster


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

No that's not going to happen. Webster is a better prospect than Frye by far. And our upcoming draft pick will be in the top-5/10 range, NY's pick is not appealing.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

:no:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

NYK101 said:


> the contracts wont work, it would be too much money on the knicks' side
> prolly this...
> Penny-Malik-Filler/Cash/Pick
> for
> Theo-Miles-Ruben


Doesn't offer us enough cap space - no thanks. Neither player would start on our team.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Malik isnt a PF any more then Patterson is, when he played for the spurs he was a SF and in my book he still is. he cannot bang down low with the big boys of the west, i doubt he is effective in the east either. I personally wouldnt do this trade, sure we loose salery but we loose 3 of our 6 best players.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

We need to do this deal. Darius Miles is a bad boy and so is Ruben "the rapist" Patterson. Before all of you go wild on me, Wikipedia refers to Ruben Patterson as the words in quotes. This would free up time for Outlaw, Viktor and Monia at the 3 spot. I've just realized Monia is too big to play at 2 but is a natural SF. We also get Malik Rose who brings heart and cna back-up Zach and teach him how to play even if your not that athletic! All of you are just jealous Malik helped the Spurs win a title!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> We need to do this deal. Darius Miles is a bad boy and so is Ruben "the rapist" Patterson. Before all of you go wild on me, Wikipedia refers to Ruben Patterson as the words in quotes. This would free up time for Outlaw, Viktor and Monia at the 3 spot. I've just realized Monia is too big to play at 2 but is a natural SF. We also get Malik Rose who brings heart and cna back-up Zach and teach him how to play even if your not that athletic! All of you are just jealous Malik helped the Spurs win a title!


I'm not jealous. I just don't think that he with others in the trade - makes us a better team. It balances the roster, but we'd be worse for it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Malik isnt a PF any more then Patterson is, when he played for the spurs he was a SF and in my book he still is. he cannot bang down low with the big boys of the west, i doubt he is effective in the east either. I personally wouldnt do this trade, sure we loose salery but we loose 3 of our 6 best players.


Actually Rose played a lot of 4 with the Spurs and has even played some 5, which is a bit crazy considering his (lack of) size, but I can't recall him playing much, if any, 3.

With that said, trading for Rose would immediately vault to one of the worst moves that Nash has done since taking over... and that's saying something, in my book. I find it hard to believe he's in the least interested, however, and I think this is yet another case of the NY media looking around the NBA for teams that might give away players to the Knicks.

Ed O.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Actually Rose played a lot of 4 with the Spurs and has even played some 5, which is a bit crazy considering his (lack of) size, but I can't recall him playing much, if any, 3.
> 
> With that said, trading for Rose would immediately vault to one of the worst moves that Nash has done since taking over... and that's saying something, in my book. I find it hard to believe he's in the least interested, however, and I think this is yet another case of the NY media looking around the NBA for teams that might give away players to the Knicks.
> 
> Ed O.


I completely agree. If Portland was to pick up Rose after the commitment to youth and clearing cap space, I would start calling for sweeping changes in management at One Center Court. I would also suggest that Paul Allen get checked out for some sort of brain problem. 

The only time I will accept a trade for Rose could be three years from now when he is on an expiring deal and we have a need for that then. He is only 6'7, and that is probably debatable as I have seen other boards discuss him really being just 6'5 with a huge a$$ that creates space. Come on people, he is paid twice his worth and for twice as long as Pattersons deal.

Bottom line is that Patterson can be moved next season as he will be on an expiring deal. Miles can be moved at any time because he has "*potential* ." No need to jump now, the ship is not burning.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> The only time I will accept a trade for Rose could be three years from now when he is on an expiring deal and we have a need for that then.


I mostly agree, except with the above sentence. I'd take Rose's contract if it got us Stephon Marbury in some kind of package deal. it'd be funny as hell having both him and Telfair on the same team. Talk about chemistry issues.

Actually, a trade of Telfair, Miles and Patterson for Rose and Marbury would make some sense. the Knicks would still have a hometown favorite PG, and they'd be rid of that horrid Rose contract, and Crawford could run some PG too. 

We'd off-load two excess SF's and get the best player in the trade. Not sure how the numbers would work. We'd still have a nice project PG in Jack, but we'd actually win a few games this year. 

I think we'd have to throw in more to get this deal done, not just from a cash standpoint but also based on value.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I just took a quick glance at the numbers for New York, and Rose + Marbury make $22 mil this year. Yikes. We'd have to throw in Ratliff and maybe something else. 

And Przybilla could still walk on us over the summer, leaving us with a lineup of Marbury, Webster, Khryapa, Randolph and Ha/Rose starting next year. 

Hmmmm. I'm not really sold on my own idea.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

theWanker said:


> I just took a quick glance at the numbers for New York, and Rose + Marbury make $22 mil this year. Yikes. We'd have to throw in Ratliff and maybe something else.
> 
> And Przybilla could still walk on us over the summer, leaving us with a lineup of Marbury, Webster, Khryapa, Randolph and Ha/Rose starting next year.
> 
> Hmmmm. I'm not really sold on my own idea.


I live in the Phoenix area. They were doing back flips here when they peddled Marbury to the Knicks. They could not wait to get his shoot first, ball hog butt out of here. I would never want him in Portland.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> I live in the Phoenix area. They were doing back flips here when they peddled Marbury to the Knicks. They could not wait to get his shoot first, ball hog butt out of here. I would never want him in Portland.


Remind again what proven scorers on that team Marbury had to pass to?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Stephen is still a ball hog.I think i see where Bassys style of play comes from.Not that hes a ball hog but his style reminds me of Stephen.
Yeh the ha rose center position isint a roster i want to have.If pryzbilla walks cant we get a center from fa.The way i see it pryzbilla has a 10 percent chance of staying for less money.Frankly hed be dumb to accept 5-6 mil when he can get 8-9 somewhere else he must love the city to accept our deal.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

any center willing to come to a lousy team like the Blazers for $5 mil is probably not going to be terribly good. maybe our GM can luck out and find the next Przybilla, but the odds aren't in our favor.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

It kinda makes me sad that all of those player have gigantic contracts they aren't like the kobe bryants,shaqs,ai.They dont need that big of contracts unless they can do 20-10 every night like the rest of those guys do.Were in a big youth movement and we still have to pay da,and zach darius ruben and theo all have big contracts even if we traded theo,and ruben.I doubt we would be under the cap next season.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This might sound loopy, but I think that sometimes you take a guy and pay him well to know his role. Malik Rose is one of those guys. He got his contract as a role player and has always been a role player, in fact has never started more than 13 games in a season. As far as him being an undersized PF he is 6'7" 2" taller than our current backup PF (Patterson) but a guy who has been a PF for his whole career. This guy despite having a long contract will be ther for us every game and will be a gritty proffessional that knows his role. If we can swap Patterson for Rose, then I gotta say do it, it fills more than one need...Brings in a backup PF, helps clear the logjam at the 3 and gets rid of a year in year out malcontent.

At PF give me 6'7" 255lb over 6'5" 223lb any day of the week.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

That seem's ok but malik rose has a contract thats a killer.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

if Malik Rose were 25, then yeah, I could see your point Schilly. the problem is that he's 32 years old now, and by the time his contract is over in 2008 he'll be 35. if I have to be committed to that old of a backup big man, he should be of the Theo Ratliff/Antonio McDyess/Dikembe Mutombo/Dale Davis variety. Guys who were pretty darned good in their prime but just lost a little because of age or injury. 

Malik Rose was and always will be a backup role player. His best years weren't all that good, and as he declines he'll only get worse.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Malik Rose....

05/06 7mil
06/07 7.6mil
07/08 7mil (Player Option)
08/09 7.6mil

long true, but excessive for a guy who knows his place and is consistant for 7ppg and 4.5rpg off the bench....Let's not forget he got that contract from an organization not known for excessive or irresponsible spending...San Antonio

If Portland could get a future 1st or 2nd out of it in addition, all the better.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Rose's salary reall is excessive. I think that in general, you wouldn't go out and sign a free agent that you knew would get you 7 ppg/4.5 rpg for $7 mil. there are probably dozens of guys out there who can be relied on for that available every summer for half that price. 

Juan Dixon, for example, is an 8 ppg shooting guard who proved to be worth only $2.5 mil a year. Malik Rose is probably better than Dixon, but is he $4.5 mil a year better? I don't think so.

if we can get a first round pick, which is typically worth about $3 mil if not in the top 20, then it doesn't sound as bad. I still don't like it, though.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Remind again what proven scorers on that team Marbury had to pass to?


Shawn Marion. They also had Amare and Joe Johnson. Steve Nash figured out how to make them stars, something that Marbury will never do. He is not concerned with winning, only his stat line. He forced his way out of Minny because he knew he would always be KG's lil' *****! 

Phoenix was smart to get rid of him, and nearly everyone here is thankful they did. Also, Rumor has it down here that Amare went to management and told them it would be either Marbury or him, but he would not play with the ball hog any longer then he was forced to by his rookie contract.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Malik Rose....
> 
> 05/06 7mil
> 06/07 7.6mil
> ...


Can you say Rasho, also! SA was just lucky that IT is as dumb as they come when taking on long, bad contracts. He is being paid over $1 mil per point that he averages.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> We need to do this deal. Darius Miles is a bad boy and so is Ruben "the rapist" Patterson. Before all of you go wild on me, Wikipedia refers to Ruben Patterson as the words in quotes. This would free up time for Outlaw, Viktor and Monia at the 3 spot. I've just realized Monia is too big to play at 2 but is a natural SF. We also get Malik Rose who brings heart and cna back-up Zach and teach him how to play even if your not that athletic! All of you are just jealous Malik helped the Spurs win a title!


Fixed the Wikipedia entry for ya. It's now a little nice on Ruben and no of that "the rapist" crap.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> Shawn Marion. They also had Amare and Joe Johnson. Steve Nash figured out how to make them stars, something that Marbury will never do. He is not concerned with winning, only his stat line. He forced his way out of Minny because he knew he would always be KG's lil' *****!
> 
> Phoenix was smart to get rid of him, and nearly everyone here is thankful they did. Also, Rumor has it down here that Amare went to management and told them it would be either Marbury or him, but he would not play with the ball hog any longer then he was forced to by his rookie contract.


I am sure that you actually believe all these things you say - maybe even strongly. Strength of belief does not however equate to strength of certainty.

There is a certain irony to a Blazer fan taking so much (bitter) trash and rumor about a player that is far better than any two players on the Blazer roster put together. Much of the stuff you have accused Marbury of doing (or not doing) can be hurled Portland players way. Despite Marbury's problems, perceived or actual, the Blazers would lucky to have his talent.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Masbee said:


> I am sure that you actually believe all these things you say - maybe even strongly. Strength of belief does not however equate to strength of certainty.
> 
> There is a certain irony to a Blazer fan taking so much (bitter) trash and rumor about a player that is far better than any two players on the Blazer roster put together. Much of the stuff you have accused Marbury of doing (or not doing) can be hurled Portland players way. Despite Marbury's problems, perceived or actual, the Blazers would lucky to have his talent.


I am not talking about our guards, only Marbury. Our guards are to young to judge yet. I do believe that Jack will end up being Nate's guy and that Bassy will be dealt at some point. Just my opinion.


----------

